# ssh :  forwarding X11 opengl applications

## brain salad surgery

hi,

i'm interested in making a X11 forward through ssh of an opengl application using

GLUT graphic libraries.

anyway, before anything glxgears should be able to be forwarded

between the 2 computers, both using nvidia cards and having

practically the same X configs.

everything works well in local (glxgears and all accelerated graphics) for

both computers.  When trying glxgears through ssh with an

xserver opened on both sides with the glx extension loaded, i get:

 glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display "localhost:10.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

X11 forwarding of other applications, such as gvim or xclock

works well

with the application i'd really like to run, the error message is similar:

Graphics command: GLUT: Fatal Error in Evolver: OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display: localhost:10.0

i read it was possible to forward opengl... and i don't understand

these error messages.

here's the  /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux supernic 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #7 Tue Mar 1 15:54:39 EST 2005 i686

Build Date: 26 February 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar  3 11:14:37 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80013054, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:1: chip 1103,0008 card 1103,0001 rev 07 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:1: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:2: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:3: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:4: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:5: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:6: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:7: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,1007 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0a:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1043,80cf rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0602 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x0000dfff (0x6000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe3000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI: (1:10:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xe0000000/12

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe1000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[5] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[6] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[7] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[8] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[9] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[10] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe4007fff (0x2000) MX[B]E

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[33] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[36] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[37] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[38] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[63] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[65] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[66] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[67] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[68] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[69] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[70] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[71] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[72] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[73] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[74] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4006000 from 0xe4007fff to 0xe40060ff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b800 from 0x0000b8ff to 0x0000b80f

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b400 from 0x0000b4ff to 0x0000b403

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000b000 from 0x0000b0ff to 0x0000b007

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000ac00 from 0x0000acff to 0x0000ac03

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000a800 from 0x0000a8ff to 0x0000a807

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[5] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[6] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[7] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[8] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[9] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[10] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[33] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[36] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[37] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[38] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[63] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[65] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[66] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[67] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[68] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[69] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[70] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[71] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[72] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[73] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[74] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[10] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[12] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[13] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[14] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[15] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[16] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[22] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[23] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[24] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[35] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[36] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[38] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[63] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[65] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[66] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[67] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[68] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[69] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[70] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[71] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[72] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[73] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[74] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[80] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[81] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[82] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[83] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[84] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[85] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[86] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.0.1

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[10] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[12] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[13] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[14] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[15] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[16] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[22] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[23] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[24] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[35] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[36] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[38] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[63] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[65] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[66] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[67] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[68] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[69] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[70] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[71] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[72] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[73] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[74] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[80] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[81] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[82] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[83] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[84] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[85] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[86] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[10] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[12] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[13] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[14] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[15] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[16] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[22] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[23] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[24] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[25] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[38] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[63] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[65] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[66] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[67] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[68] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[69] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[70] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[71] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[72] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[73] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[74] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[80] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[81] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[82] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[83] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[84] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[85] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[86] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[87] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[88] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[89] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[90] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[91] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE1000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.13.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 30.00-86.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-180.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1344)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe4005000 - 0xe40057ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe4004000 - 0xe40040ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[12] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[13] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[14] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[15] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[16] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[17] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]E

	[18] -1	0	0xe4006000 - 0xe40060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xe5002000 - 0xe50020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[24] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[25] -1	0	0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[26] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[27] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[28] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[29] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[40] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[41] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[42] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[43] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[44] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[45] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[46] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[47] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[48] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[49] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[50] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[51] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[52] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[53] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[54] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[55] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[56] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[57] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[58] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[59] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[60] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[61] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[62] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[63] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[64] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[65] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[66] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[67] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[68] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[69] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]E

	[70] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[71] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[72] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]E

	[73] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]E

	[74] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[75] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[76] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[77] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[78] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[79] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[80] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[81] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[82] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

	[83] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[84] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[85] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[86] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[87] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[88] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[89] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[90] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[91] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[92] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[93] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): v4l[/dev/video0]: using hw video scaling [YUY2].

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

and here is the XF86config :

(apart from the monitors, cpus and the amount of memory on

the nvidia graphic cards, both computers are the same)

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#	InputDevice    "LIRC-Mouse" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "extmod"

#	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

#	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

### c'est la souris lirc (telecommande)

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "LIRC-Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/lircm"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IntelliMouse"

	Option 	    "SendCoreEvents"

	Option      "Buttons" "5"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  360   270	# mm

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "VSC"

	ModelName    "E90-4"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>

	Option 	    "AGPMode" "8"		# 8 ou 4 ??

	Option 	    "AGPFastWrite" "True"	# augmente instability (aussi dans bios)

	Option 	    "EnablePageFlip" "True"	# risky

	Identifier  "Card0"

#	Driver      "nv"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"

	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

	Option "NoLogo" "1"  # add this line to remove the Nvidia boot logo

	Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1" 

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

		Modes	  "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

what else.... maybe the sshd_config

(server and client ssh config files are identical 

and both client config files contains 

ForwardX11 yes   )

#	$OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.69 2004/05/23 23:59:53 dtucker Exp $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See

# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with

# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where

# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options change a

# default value.

#Port 22

Protocol 2

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

#KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

#ServerKeyBits 768

# Logging

#obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

#SyslogFacility AUTH

#LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

#LoginGraceTime 2m

PermitRootLogin yes

#StrictModes yes

#MaxAuthTries 6

#RSAAuthentication yes

#PubkeyAuthentication yes

#AuthorizedKeysFile	.ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

#RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

#HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

#PasswordAuthentication yes

#PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication mechanism. 

# Depending on your PAM configuration, this may bypass the setting of 

# PasswordAuthentication, PermitEmptyPasswords, and 

# "PermitRootLogin without-password". If you just want the PAM account and 

# session checks to run without PAM authentication, then enable this but set 

# ChallengeResponseAuthentication=no

#UsePAM no

AllowTcpForwarding yes

#GatewayPorts no

X11Forwarding yes

#X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

#PrintMotd yes

#PrintLastLog yes

#TCPKeepAlive yes

#UseLogin no

#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

#Compression yes

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

#MaxStartups 10

# no default banner path

Banner /etc/ssh/message.txt

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem	sftp	/usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# sftp-server logging

LogSftp yes

#SftpLogFacility AUTH

#SftpLogLevel INFO

# sftp-server umask control

#SftpUmask

#SftpPermitChmod yes

#SftpPermitChown yes

thanks a lot if anybody could help !

----------

## brain salad surgery

Oh, also, i found this on a ssh faq and it didn't help out...

4.7  Can I forward SGI GL connections over ssh?

It is not likely that this will be implemented. GL uses a totally different protocol from X, and at least gld would have to be replaced.

OpenGL, when run as an X server extension, should pose no problem. You may need to set the environment variable GLFORCEDIRECT=no.

----------

## gustafson

I think this forum should answer your question.  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-184184-highlight-glx+ssh.html

In short, try 

```
ssh -Y

```

----------

## brain salad surgery

thanks, i found it too...

----------

